# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  We really want Blue Dart Frogs now

## abacabb

I am new to frogs in general. I am just one month in and I now have 2 vivariums. One of them has just one Tiger Leg Monkey in it. The other has 3 red eye tree frogs. We had a 4th one that died but only because it was already super skinny when we got it.

Now we really want a blue dart frog. But the thought of having to maintain a 3rd tank sounds like a pain in my @55.

Is there a way to have a low maintenance setup for a blue dart frog? I would like a setup that minimizes the number of times my hands need to be inside the tank.

Please keep in mind that I also want to maximize the frog's happiness. So if we must sacrifice that for the "easy setup", then I would not prefer that.

If anything I just won't get it. But if someone can come up with a setup that is low maintenance and keeps the frog happy....that would be fantastic!

Also, are they safe to hold as long as I don't have open wounds and I wash my hands after?

I am open to all kinds of suggestions.

----------


## Kurt

Its not a good idea to handle darts, not so much for your safety, but for theirs. A heavily planted tank is virtually maintaince free. I wipe condensation off of the inside of the glass so I can see them, clean the water bowls, feed, spot clean out poo (when I see it), and drain excess water out frog the drainage layer or false bottom when needed. Fairly easy.

----------


## Tropicok

First rule:  Frogs are for watching, cats are for holding and dogs are for petting.

----------


## Kurt

And chickens are for eating. Mmmmm.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## cricketfrog30

maybe you should get a leopard gecko you can handle them and there pretty cool.

----------


## Kurt

Yeah, but you can't eat them. Oh never mind I thought you were responding to me post.  :Big Grin:

----------


## JimO

> And chickens are for eating. Mmmmm.


Or for producting fresh eggs.

----------


## JimO

> I am new to frogs in general. I am just one month in and I now have 2 vivariums. One of them has just one Tiger Leg Monkey in it. The other has 3 red eye tree frogs. We had a 4th one that died but only because it was already super skinny when we got it.
> 
> Now we really want a blue dart frog. But the thought of having to maintain a 3rd tank sounds like a pain in my @55.
> 
> Is there a way to have a low maintenance setup for a blue dart frog? I would like a setup that minimizes the number of times my hands need to be inside the tank.
> 
> Please keep in mind that I also want to maximize the frog's happiness. So if we must sacrifice that for the "easy setup", then I would not prefer that.
> 
> If anything I just won't get it. But if someone can come up with a setup that is low maintenance and keeps the frog happy....that would be fantastic!
> ...


If you only want one frog, a 10-gal setup should provide enough room.  The frog doesn't require light, but if you want plants, you'll need at least one T-5 daylight bulb.  Leaf litter on the surface of the substrate (try Zoo-Med products specifically for frog vivarium).  You could add a simple water circulation system with a small pump in a false bottom that pumps into a gravel pool.  You'll need to culture fruit flies since they prefer small prey items.  I have quite a few blue dart frogs (D. tinctorius azureus) and they will take the smallest of pinhead crickets and the smallest meal worms you can find, but they really like fruit flies and they love termites (but termite feeding should be limited to no more than once a week due to the fat content).

If you have any more specific questions, please feel free to send me a PM.

----------


## John Clare

Jim I like your avatar - lovely frogs.

----------


## JimO

> Jim I like your avatar - lovely frogs.


I can say the same about yours.  That's a beautiful frog.  Is it a benedictus?

----------


## John Clare

Thanks.  No, it's an Imitator - Varadero race.

----------


## nx2ured

Boy Kurt, you really take cleaning to heart huh? I never clean my dart tanks outside of wiping the condensation from the front glass of the tank (once a week), spraying several times a week, and trimming plants several times a year. Darts are almost maintenance free compared to most pets.

----------

